# Range report with EOTech eval



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

fine tuned the Sig 556 at 101 yards and the AK at 75 yards today. 

it is incredible how well the Helmet mounted Night Vision option works on the NV/EOTech's when used with helmet mounted PVS7 goggles / hands free.

By far superior to any night vision scope I have used , plus accuracy in pitch black darkness is a certainty with this combination. " Own the Night "

The AK is still my darling and 1st choice behind My M4 Benelli 12 Ga., . this one is a SA93 all Bulgarian Factory built with Cold Hammer forged barrel that is thicker than the SLR95 barrel with Milled Receiver , It is by far my most accurate AK that I own and the cream of the crop. IMO

the 3 round group is from the Sig 556 which is one fine rifle. 300 + rounds with no malfunctions , easy to clean. accurate , reliable , I like this rifle. have a 5 power side slide magnifier on the way to help it out

the 5 or 6 round group is from the Bulgarian AK at a measured 75 Yards and fired one right after the other.

I do not know the model numbers on the EOTechs without taking them off but the small one is far superior. I bought it from Capt.Ron . It is much brighter and has a better / cleaner red dot. it uses the N Battery instead of the AA. both are NV capable


100 yards with a EOTech with only x1 Magnification was challenge so I did wear my +2 Glasses which made a big difference and tightened the groups 


was a fun morning and I am confident in these weapons in complete total darkness


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

That is some fine shooting and very accurate weapons.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good set-ups and nice shooting....I use ta love my Eotech, then got an Acog!!! Just a correction on the Eotech, it is not a NV scope. It is NV compatiable, meaning it has a setting where NV can be used to see the holographic sight in the Eotech. Gonna have folks thinking they can buy a holographic sight/NV scope all in 1 fer 400-500 bucks...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Jason said:


> Good set-ups and nice shooting....I use ta love my Eotech, then got an Acog!!! Just a correction on the Eotech, it is not a NV scope. It is NV compatiable, meaning it has a setting where NV can be used to see the holographic sight in the Eotech. Gonna have folks thinking they can buy a holographic sight/NV scope all in 1 fer 400-500 bucks...


 
LOL wouldn't want that! 
Might also sat that not all EOTech's have the NV capability , just certain models.

I do have Gen 2 and Gen Digital , Night Vision rifle scopes but the Helmet mounted PVS7 3rd Gen Goggles works best for Home defence with NV Eotech IMO


----------

